# Fender FDP Forum - run by Nazis?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've been banned, several times, for commenting on chris greene's gun fetish. also received several insulting emails from him (saved, of course). i see that a ton of people have been banned for little or no reason.

anyone else who would like to see that forum taken over by real humans?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i've been banned, several times, for commenting on chris greene's gun fetish. also received several insulting emails from him (saved, of course). i see that a ton of people have been banned for little or no reason.
> 
> anyone else who would like to see that forum taken over by real humans?


One day he just up and told Ted Weber to quit posting unless he was going to pay an advertising fee. Ted wasn't promoting his products just answer speaker questions.

After that I quit going there, went back to spam this site.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

well that just sucks. some way to run a forum.
i don't go there anyhoo. my main hangout is the musicplayers forums on Guitar Players site.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

and thats why we have this place, to bitch about all the other places that suck


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> and thats why we have this place, to bitch about all the other places that suck


Right on brojah..


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

I quit going there about a year ago. I misplaced( read forgot) my posting password after one of my many windows formats and tried to get Chris to help me out. What I got was "Who the ***k are you?!). Ignorant.
This was added to the almost obsessive and hard nosed attitude regarding any statement the least critical of the US of A. This, in the land of Freedom of Speech.
Yeah, I don't go there anymore.
Now you have to pay I hear.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Fender threads suck.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Unless they're 14 years old! 🙃


----------

